# I have been DR/DP Free for over a YEAR! (w/Video) NO Medication



## heyyymoon (May 17, 2014)

Hello To All! 

(video is at end of post)

I am a 21 year old girl who at 19 had DR/DP *24/7 for an entire year.*..

I haven't been on this website for over a year, and why? Because I have completely *recovered from DR/DP*! I have been a little hesitant to come on this website again, but I promised myself back then if I ever beat this thing, I had to share and come back and show support. Just as I had appreciated everyone else who had recovered and shown us inspiration when they could have just went on with their lives.

I recently came across this video that I posted on here Christmas of 2014. A few short months later, I had felt 100% recovered, and never looked back. It feels great to be able to watch that video from where I am today. I will eventually soon make an entirely new video of my entire experience with DR/DP and how I overcame it.

I was just like everyone was back then, completely lost in my mind.

I felt suicidal everyday, it got to the point where I could not take living and feeling the way I was, but somehow here I am today and I look back and can barely remember what I obsessed about for an entire year 24/7. It was the worst year of my life, and I would never wish the feelings I experienced on to anyone...but this year has been one of the best years of my life! I wake up happy, sometimes I even start crying only because I feel so ALIVE! I try and never take how I feel today for granted, and I wish that for every single person on here, and I genuinely believe that you can recover as well.

*Just a few of my symptoms, *but its been so long I am going to have to sit down and think back on my whole experience and make a video or new post or something so it will be easier to understand...


I felt like I was living in a dream
Nothing EVER seemed real
Friends and Family seemed like robots- unreal
I had no emotion- except fear
I could not connect to my family or friends
I could rarely ever feel my body- I always felt floaty
Felt like there was something blocking my existence- hard to explain... kind of like the example of looking through life through a window.
Sometimes couldn't recognize myself
My body seemed unreal like I was just a brain 
Could not stop thinking about DR/DP for more then 2 minutes...for an entire year

....and Just so much more. I honestly get a little anxiety just thinking about it.

There is just so much to say...

*How I over came DR/DP?*


Stopped obsessing and spending 8 hours on the internet for a cure everyday
Stopped checking in my head to see if I felt "normal" every 2 minutes of my life
Diet
Meditation/Yoga
De Stressed
Made new friends
New relationship
Distracted myself
Got a new job
Saw a therapist
Saw a psychiatrist and REFUSED TO BE PUT ON MEDICATION
Re evaluated my life
Did things that made me feel happy

All these things I can go further into if anyone wants.

For now I will just leave you with this video, and I am here to talk to anyone who might need some advice...don't be shy!


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

I think people, and I, want to know more about the first 2 points of your "How I overcome DPDR".

How you stopped obsessing and checking reality.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

How did you get DP? Nice video as well.


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Congratulations, keep it up. You look great by the way.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Congratulations


----------



## partiedtoohard (Feb 24, 2016)

sunjet said:


> I think people, and I, want to know more about the first 2 points of your "How I overcome DPDR".
> 
> How you stopped obsessing and checking reality.


I am also curious about how you overcame this.

I have had DR for about 4 months now, and many of the symptoms have gone away.

The only thing that I have left is the constant "odd" or "off" feeling, as if something is just a bit different. I also have not been able to get away from "reality checking" or thinking about the condition for more than a few minutes.

Congratulations to you!


----------



## mjones (Mar 26, 2016)

it's all anxiety based......also I've noticed (not in all cases) that most who do have this for years usually are constant alcohol drinkers, smokers, drug users, etc.

I never got this shit from weed since I've never smoked weed in my life. But truth is has DP stopped me doing anything so far in my life? First month yeah, after that no. I go to the gym, I'm consistent with my workouts (not the last 2 weeks cause of a knee injury from running), I'm gaining weight (bulk season bro), I'm still in that dream state but fuck it, my test scores have been the same (like I haven't been studying with DP but for my ap bio exam I did for 3 weeks constant studying and I hope I scored a 3 tho), I'm still socializing with my friends, doing the activities I like, going around living life.

I found some positives at least: (sort of a negative but can be used as a positive) I don't feel social anxiety/embarrassing feeling anymore. I can TALK to any GIRL easily.....like easily. Social anxiety is non existent. Other day in the gym I wore a fucking tie-dye shirt looking like a hippy in a packed hardcore gym lol while I would never wear that out of dp state. DP made me not care about what anyone thinks of me or anything. It's also made me too confident....as when I talk the emotional disconnection just makes me say anything without feeling shit.

But yo we can use this as a positive. I've also been working, and doing other shit. I'm also going to my prom this year. Still shit I wish I had the butterflies in the stomach feeling, cause no emotions kills my drive but it's cool.


----------



## stb811 (Jun 22, 2016)

mjones said:


> it's all anxiety based......also I've noticed (not in all cases) that most who do have this for years usually are constant alcohol drinkers, smokers, drug users, etc.
> 
> I never got this shit from weed since I've never smoked weed in my life. But truth is has DP stopped me doing anything so far in my life? First month yeah, after that no. I go to the gym, I'm consistent with my workouts (not the last 2 weeks cause of a knee injury from running), I'm gaining weight (bulk season bro), I'm still in that dream state but fuck it, my test scores have been the same (like I haven't been studying with DP but for my ap bio exam I did for 3 weeks constant studying and I hope I scored a 3 tho), I'm still socializing with my friends, doing the activities I like, going around living life.
> 
> ...


lol wow you've described me exacttly. The first month was horrible. now im left with what I believe to be GAD and that spaced out feeling of DP still remains, but fuck it right? Although I'm not 100% recovered and still have many weird bodily symptoms, fuck it right? I noticed I have considerably less social anxiety as well. in fact, I moved, got a new job and basically started a whole new life while feeling this way. I'm so close to being completely healed, though it still teeter totters. but its nice to see other people who are the same as me with this. If anything its been a HUGE wakeup call to get my shit together and take better care of myself in the future


----------

